

Single Page Apps Access Handling With AngularJS - MadRabbit
http://theosom.com/p/tZvl

======
softwarefairy
Nifty....would be nice to see something similar built into Angular as
standard....however there is an argument for not performing access handling in
the frontend, and even if done - for responsiveness reasons - should still be
implemented in the backend

~~~
MadRabbit
well it is implemented on the backend anyways, but you still need to handle
the restrictions on the front-end somehow as well, right? coz backend API and
the front-end are not always a 1 to 1 match of resources

